

Apple Developer Survey Screenshot - JoelMcCracken

While looking to view the WWDC videos as referenced on HN, I got to see this little gem from the developer survey.<p>http://twitpic.com/1xmhje/full<p>What is interesting is the way the items are grouped. For example, as far as the survey is concerned, programming in perl, php, and python are equivalent.
======
rhettigan
It's more odd to me that AJAX and Javascript are grouped in with Ruby and
Rails.

Javascript and AJAX could be in the same item, but they are not specifically
related to Ruby/Rails, at least no moreso than they are related to anything
else on there.

~~~
JoelMcCracken
Well, of course, thats part of the whole thing. In my mind, the person is
saying that Using(ajax) iff Using(rails), and that python, perl, and php on
the web are all the same thing. The same goes for C#, except I guess it means
you're a corporate guy. For Java, I assume it means you're from a corporate
history of using Java.

------
thepumpkin1979
They should probably use .NET or ASP.NET as technology options because C# is
not a technology, is a programming language. (I noted this a week ago when I
signed up as a Apple Developer)

~~~
JoelMcCracken
Yes, well, there is a certain amount of silliness that comes from thinking
someone would be programming with something _other_ than C# for the web with
.net. But yes, I do agree.

(Full disclosure: while an intern I wrote an application in VB.net for PennDOT
to help manage all of the random light poles throughout the state. I wouldn't
say it was my proudest moment.)

------
lindseybieda
The more interesting aspect is that Javascript and Ruby are equivalent. At
least perl/php/python are related.

------
steveklabnik
And Apple pays far too much attention to detail for this not to be deliberate
somehow...

~~~
JoelMcCracken
IDK why you were downvoted, this is absolutely true.

